# ? 14" wheels for 1992 NX 1600



## voyagerjones (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a 1992 NX 1600 with 13" wheels. Am considering buying a set of used Nissan made 14" x 6" (4-bolt) alloy wheels for the car from a salvage yard. The salvage yard tells me they are from an early 1990s NX or Sentra. Question is will the wheels fit in the fender well with adequate room to allow for proper functioning and if so what size tire would be best on 14" x 6" rims.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah they will anything up to 15" will fit.Its at 16" where you need worry about problems.If I were you I would get some lightweight aftermarket 15" wheels.But if you are strapped for cash then go ahead and get the other.


----------



## voyagerjones (Apr 16, 2004)

danifilth said:


> yeah they will anything up to 15" will fit.Its at 16" where you need worry about problems.If I were you I would get some lightweight aftermarket 15" wheels.But if you are strapped for cash then go ahead and get the other.





Danifilth, 

Your answer is very helpful.

THANKS, for responding !!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 5, 2003)

Stock tire size is 195/55R14 for the NX2000 but tire choices are very limited, 185/60R14 is close to stock with more options.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a set of 14" NX2K rims with 195/60R14 Goodyear Wingfoots on them for winter use. They're a bit taller than my 195/50R15's are. I bought them because I have AD22 brakes up front and most 14" rims won't clear them. Not the most attractive things, but I was broke at the time, needed to get off my ES100's for the snow, and since a fellow forum member was giving me them for $200 shipped with damn near brand new tires on, I couldn't pass it up. I agree, get some 15's but if money is an issue, go for the NX2K wheels, and a can of paint to spruce them up a bit.


----------



## chowie (Jul 7, 2004)

17" rims will fit but is very very close to the rear shocks. Wheel Spacers are probly best if worried but not really needed.

http://speedoptions.com/profiles/driverview.php?id=40032


----------



## voyagerjones (Apr 16, 2004)

THANKS, everyone for the helpful input !!


----------



## brembo (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi guys...the NX owners here in Singapore has tried even up to 17" rims and they rocks! I am currently using 195/55/R15...it is pretty enuff.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

hey man i got 15 inch allow nissan rims on my car i bought the car with them on i got pictures and would love to get rid so if u want a i can email the pictures and if u like make me a offer and im sure i wont refuse ohh they got tires on em but u would most likely want to replace but if u want give me your addy and we will speak more about it ; )


----------

